# Clips swing deal for Rasual Butler



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/61101/20090812/clippers_get_rasual_butler_from_hornets/

man dumbleavy is actually pulling off this gm job pretty well.
thoughts?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Are the Hornets serious? Rasual Butler is actually a really solid swingman. Awesome pickup for the Clippers. He'll get a lot of time backing up Gordon and Thornton. Although, I guess NO does have enough guys to take his place in Posey, Peja, MoPete, Thornton and Wright.

With Telfair, Butler, Smith and Camby/Kaman, the Clippers seem to have one of the more well-rounded benches in the league. Getting rid of Ricky Davis and adding Sessions would help even more.

PG: Baron Davis, Sebastian Telfair
SG: Eric Gordon, Mardy Collins, Ricky Davis
SF: Al Thornton, Rasual Butler
PF: Blake Griffin, Craig Smith, Mark Madsen
C: Chris Kaman, Marcus Camby, DeAndre Jordan


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

No more excuses....we gonna be good this year!!


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

crap...does this mean no ramon sessions now?


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...st_had_deal_for_sessions_clippers_closing_in/
according to the link the clippers are close
but i dont think we need him now
if we get novak back that would be a terrific eding to the off season


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

We can still sign and trade for Sessions.....I expect it to happen....bye bye Telfair, maybe Ricky Davis or Thornton too.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I won't be shocked if Dunleavy deal Ricky Davis to Boston for Scalabrine and cash, just to get rid of Ricky at all.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

We got Butler via the trade exception from the Randolph mugging in Memphis. So i'm pretty sure the MLE is still there if we want Sessions, a S&T including Telfair & filler would probably make much more sense though. I wouldn't mind keeping this team as it is now, going into next year we'll have $21 in expiring contracts and could make a legit push for Lebron.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Who knew Dunleavy knew how to wheel-and-deal. This offseason has been great for the Clippers and will be even better if they can sign Sessions.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Zuca said:


> I won't be shocked if Dunleavy deal Ricky Davis to Boston for Scalabrine and cash, just to get rid of Ricky at all.


It'd make sense for the Clippers, but I don't see why the Celtics would want Ricky since they're getting Daniels.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Boston has no interest in a Davis-Scal deal. Scal's an expiring contract so there's no real pressing need to dump his contract, and he's a serviceable emergency player should the need arise.

Good move picking up Butler for nothing though, he's a serviceable roleplayer best suited to the bench role he's likely to be filling. Clips may be a sleeper playoff team if things click. Dunleavy may just want to stay the GM and bring a new coach on.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Hope that Baron comes out strong this year. He was inefficient shooting the ball and you guys have too much talent to waste. This year you guys can make some noise, depending on health and how smooth Griffin transitions.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> It'd make sense for the Clippers, but I don't see why the Celtics would want Ricky since they're getting Daniels.





Bogg said:


> Boston has no interest in a Davis-Scal deal. Scal's an expiring contract so there's no real pressing need to dump his contract, and he's a serviceable emergency player should the need arise.


Well, to save money (since Ricky is a cheaper expiring contract). Just to save money. And with Ricky and Daniels they'll be allowed to move Tony Allen and/or JR Giddens for a backup PG and/or another cheap big to replace Scal in the end of their bench.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The season pretty much depends on Baron Davis. I believe last season was an off year so here's the chance for Clippers to shine. Picking up Sessions and/or Novak couldn't hurt either.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Zuca said:


> Well, to save money (since Ricky is a cheaper expiring contract). Just to save money. And with Ricky and Daniels they'll be allowed to move Tony Allen and/or JR Giddens for a backup PG and/or another cheap big to replace Scal in the end of their bench.


Davis wouldn't see the floor on the C's, so it's not like he'd give them roster flexibility, and you proposed deal has the Celts sending back Scal and cash, so they wouldn't really save anything of note anyway. Scal's a serviceable emergency forward, and the roughly 6 million in expiring contracts that the Celts have with him and TA will give Danny something to play with if he wants to add a rotation player in the middle of the season. I don't feel that saving a half million in a Scal-Davis deal helps the team any.


----------

